# Tokyo is most expensive city in the world for expats, survey shows



## Editor

Tokyo is the world’s most expensive city for expats, according to the latest Cost of Living Survey from consultants Mercer which covers 214 cities and measures the comparative cost of over 200 items including transport, food, clothing and household goods. Luanda in Angola is pushed off the top spot into second place and in third [...]

Click to read the full news article: Tokyo is most expensive city in the world for expats, survey shows...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

